# LGB G Scale Trains No 50081 1 Amp



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I saw people sell the LGB power No 50081 1 Amp and it seems this transformer also has a throttle function. Everything in one unit. So what is the difference between this transformer and other which has two pieces ie the transformer and a throttle.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

What are the product numbers on the other units?

Years ago I had a LGB power supply in the house which fed a speed controller outside. I was new and didn't want 110v outside, so I turned up the power supply up full and then used the controller to control the train outside. 

Now my power supply is outside and I have it connected with a GFI line to house power. 

The second controller is an extra safety measure, at least that is my thought.

Chuck


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

chuck n said:


> What are the product numbers on the other units?
> 
> Years ago I had a LGB power supply in the house which fed a speed controller outside. I was new and didn't want 110v outside, so I turned up the power supply up full and then used the controller to control the train outside.
> 
> ...


Chuck,
Other units is LGB 50171. It has a black transformer and a red throttle.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I just checked it on the web. It is a modern version of what I used 30 years ago. House voltage inside, low voltage outside.

Here is a copy of the description I found:

_"__New LGB transformer. Comes with wire between transformer and throttle as well as the power to track connection (50160) . 
1 Amp, 120 Volt by LGB
This transformer and separate throttle offer modern technology while meeting the highest safety standards:
- 1 amp output
- Microprocessor technology for sensitive throttle control and a smooth voltage output
- Short circuit protection
- AC input: 120 V
- DC output: 0-24 V
- Amp output: 1 A max
Hint: The transformer can also be used to power AC accessories._"

The only drawback I can see is that it is limited to 1amp. If you are running a single motor engine without smoke, sound, lights and pulling no more than a couple of cars on a level track it should be fine.

Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe this can be a mfg cost issue. LGB sells trains all over the world and this makes for 110 vs 220 volt power packs to be made and keep the controller standard for all.
And the power packs can be sourced from different vendors and I have seen 2 different versions, there was a difference in VA ratings.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> I believe this can be a mfg cost issue. LGB sells trains all over the world and this makes for 110 vs 220 volt power packs to be made and keep the controller standard for all.
> And the power packs can be sourced from different vendors and I have seen 2 different versions, there was a difference in VA ratings.


Thanks all for the information. I agree with Chuck that this power unit may have limitations but it is ok to me since I plan to design a small indoor system for my nephew for this Christmas. I just bought the LGB 50171, as Chuck mentioned the the new design seems to be for enhancing safety.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The old ones are rock solid. I use one every day on my bench for testing. It will do a full 24V.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

When I got into the hobby in 2002 I used the LGB 50081. It ran an LGB Southern w/sound and a consist of 4 D&RGW cars with metal wheels on 200 feet of track with a 2% grade. As I added more cars and track, I went to a Bridgewerks 3 amp unit. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Be careful of the ratings of the new sets in that there is a 14 volt 800 ma wall plug-in unit for power. I used a 20 volt discarded Dell laptop supply for a replacement.


----------



## gmodeler (Dec 7, 2015)

*power*

Curious if any of you can tell me if we can upgrade our 50081 1amp 24V to and larger amperage since we need to replace?

is there a risk of damaging our LGB engines?

thank you


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To upgrade the 50081, you can add the 50090 which will multiplex the 50081 with another DC source. The 55090 can take up to (2) 2 amp input sources, 1 fixed and 1 variable so you can add a 20 volt laptop supply rated at 2 amps or more with the 50081 and get 3 amps at approx. 20 volts. I have done this with the 50081 and the LGB 2 amp pDC power supply of old. It works real well but does take up a lot of space.

An easier way with all LGB equipment is to use the 5 amp HUT and the 5 amp AC transformer supply and keep the 50081 for bench testing.


----------

